# Quitting video games is the best thing you can do



## Oueyy (Aug 21, 2020)

Seriously, are we going to talk about how much this shit takes time and energy ? 

This shit makes me miss my studies and a lot of things in life, i regret have played so much during highschool fuark.

Unless you're in the top 0,5% of players in a game and can earn enough money from it you should not play any video games. 

I think playing one or two solo games from time to time is not a problem, but playing heavily competitive online games and try to rank up and being better is just a big waste, you need to rank up in real life.

Read, watch movies, workout, do sport, work to earn money, learn and study instead is way more useful.


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Aug 21, 2020)

Oueyy said:


> watch movies


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 21, 2020)

I played league for about 5 thousand hours


Spoiler: Caution



@cocainecowboy spent same hours on looksmax.me              



And i reached master tier i was like 700th rank in korean server, but i earned nothing, to look back i couldve gymcelled or studied, played piano, maybe even launching a business with that fucking time tbh.
Dont play vidya guys. Only regrettion remains


----------



## Oueyy (Aug 21, 2020)

Toth's thot said:


>


Still better to socialize with interesting people than talking about the new patch of league of legends with incels.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 21, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> I played league for about 5 thousand hours
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Caution
> ...


WTF. RANK 700??? If I was that good. I would have kept playing.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Aug 21, 2020)

Toth's thot said:


>


Watching movies mogs reading hard Imagine thinking movie watching isnt gigachad trait


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 21, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> WTF. RANK 700??? If I was that good. I would have kept playing.


Yeah maybe i couldve been pro especially it was like 4 years ago so i could've but i didnt think i was enough and thought league was gonna die out sooner or later, anyways didnt choose that path, now i have to think what im gonna do


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 21, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> Yeah maybe i couldve been pro especially it was like 4 years ago so i could've but i didnt think i was enough and thought league was gonna die out sooner or later, anyways didnt choose that path, now i have to think what im gonna do


Yeah. That was 4 years ago. Probably could have gone pro by now. Also u were 16 as well.


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Aug 21, 2020)

Oueyy said:


> Still better to socialize with interesting people than talking about the new patch of league of legends with incels.


Cope vs cope


----------



## Mr.cope (Aug 21, 2020)

Oueyy said:


> Still better to socialize with interesting people than talking about the new patch of league of legends with incels.


Who fucking cares every straight male plays video games chad or not


----------



## Mr.cope (Aug 21, 2020)

You can also make money from video games if you’re skilled enough 
So why stop


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Aug 21, 2020)

Playing for fun is understandable but I can't understand those people who obsessively play some online game to get better at it. It's a huge waste of time that also overincreases your cortisol because of constant performance pressure.


----------



## Thomsson (Aug 21, 2020)

Who the fuck cares about video games anymore nowadays, cutscene hell and shit tier playability. Fun is challenge and its dumbed down in everything


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Aug 21, 2020)

Retarded thread tbh as long asyou don't play endlessly ongoing online games it should be fine.Why should I stop replaying Zelda Twillight Princess HD because someone says it harms my looksmaxxing


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Aug 21, 2020)

sa


Thomsson said:


> Who the fuck cares about video games anymore nowadays, cutscene hell and shit tier playability. Fun is challenge and its dumbed down in everything


says the guy who probably only plays triple A games and wonders then why it feels dumped down for the general public


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Aug 21, 2020)

Why? It's fun with friends and most games (not talking about some obsecure mmo from 2003 you still play) are widely accepted.

It's not like saying you game with friends will get people laughing at you


----------



## Thomsson (Aug 21, 2020)

Morgothos said:


> sa
> 
> says the guy who probably only plays triple A games and wonders then why it feels dumped down for the general public



Keep coping with autistic indie shit. ATleast theres still gems like souls series that makes me want to play.


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Aug 21, 2020)

Thomsson said:


> Keep coping with autistic indie shit. ATleast theres still gems like souls series that makes me want to play.


"everything that isn't normie = autistic" ok


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Aug 21, 2020)

Thomsson said:


> Who the fuck cares about video games anymore nowadays, cutscene hell and shit tier playability. Fun is challenge and its dumbed down in everything


Imagine being a snob about something like gaming.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Aug 21, 2020)

was never a big gamer ngl only super mario 64 hacks and touhou

dont have time for that crap any more


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Aug 21, 2020)

Oueyy said:


> Seriously, are we going to talk about how much this shit takes time and energy ?
> 
> This shit makes me miss my studies and a lot of things in life, i regret have played so much during highschool fuark.
> 
> ...



Why is watching movies better than playing games?


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 21, 2020)

just play normie games online.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 21, 2020)

Foids in my school play video games jfl.


----------



## Vidyacoper (Aug 21, 2020)

just dont spend too much time on it


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Aug 21, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> just dont spend too much time on it


does not work for league , you play 1 game your gonna play 10 more its just how it is


----------



## sytyl (Aug 21, 2020)

league has ruined my attention span for video games despite quitting league already


----------



## stuckneworleans (Aug 21, 2020)

Autistic gigacope thread


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 21, 2020)

sytyl said:


> league has ruined my attention span for video games despite quitting league already


STFU you feeder. I hope your mother kys. You plastic elo dumb fuck.


----------



## sytyl (Aug 21, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> STFU you feeder. I hope your mother kys. You plastic elo dumb fuck.


I was always hard stuck gold-plat and then started muting all and resisting the urge to seethe at my teammates and made it to mid d3 elo

so glad I did because it let me quit since diamond was always my goal

I remember going to bed seething just because I ended the day with negative lp gains on many occassions

so glad I quit tbh


----------



## Gazzamogga (Aug 21, 2020)

If you prioritised video games over everything else in life it's probably best to quit

If you aren't a degenerate like you there's nothing wrong with playing video games


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 21, 2020)

sytyl said:


> I was always hard stuck gold-plat and then started muting all and resisting the urge to seethe at my teammates and made it to mid d3 elo
> 
> so glad I did because it let me quit since diamond was always my goal
> 
> ...


Fuck stupid team mates tbh. I once had a guy go AFK, cuz he got first blooded jfl.


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Aug 21, 2020)

I disagree completely. Videogames are the only escape for me nowadays. My life is in ruins.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 21, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Fuck stupid team mates tbh. I once had a guy go AFK, cuz he got first blooded jfl.


But I missed trolling tbh. Me and my friend used to play duo jungle. Fun times lmao. A literally legendary game was when we convinced our whole team to take smite. We actually won lmao. We basically had all junglers.


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Aug 21, 2020)

*cant wait to play stalker 2*


----------



## sytyl (Aug 21, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> But I missed trolling tbh. Me and my friend used to play duo jungle. Fun times lmao. A literally legendary game was when we convinced our whole team to take smite. We actually won lmao. We basically had all junglers.


I miss ranked 5's with my friends tbh
same with duoing with some friends, probably some of the best times I had playing vidya


----------



## Vidyacoper (Aug 21, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> does not work for league , you play 1 game your gonna play 10 more its just how it is


i quit league years ago, its fucking shit now


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Aug 21, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> i quit league years ago, its fucking shit now


still just as adicting


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 21, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> still just as adicting


Honestly. I was tired of my fucking autism team mates.


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Aug 21, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Honestly. I was tired of my fucking autism team mates.


i just play champs who dont depend on them atm trynda etc


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 21, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> i just play champs who dont depend on them atm trynda etc


Even then, you have to trust your team not to feed, and scale to late game.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 21, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> i just play champs who dont depend on them atm trynda etc


I was never good at trynda tbh.


----------



## improover (Aug 21, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Watching movies mogs reading hard Imagine thinking movie watching isnt gigachad trait


this but unironically


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Aug 21, 2020)

improover said:


> this but unironically


Ok watching movie is Chad trait but real gigachad trait is being in the movies


----------



## sytyl (Aug 21, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> i just play champs who dont depend on them atm trynda etc


trynd is based
I lost iq playing him a lot tbh very funny playstyle makes everybody on both teams mad


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Aug 21, 2020)

sytyl said:


> trynd is based
> I lost iq playing him a lot tbh very funny playstyle makes everybody on both teams mad


true im in a game now vs maokai tho getting dicked


----------



## sytyl (Aug 21, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> true im in a game now vs maokai tho getting dicked


another reason league is shit now
ever since s6 tanks are too strong


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 21, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> true im in a game now vs maokai tho getting dicked


Never played top lane. I was one trick zed.


----------



## improover (Aug 21, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Ok watching movie is Chad trait but real gigachad trait is being in the movies


actually true


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Aug 21, 2020)

sytyl said:


> another reason league is shit now
> ever since s6 tanks are too strong


i just lost lol , really funny how he buys 1 item and my dmg is gone and the only counter is legit one champ vayne , luckily alot dont play tanks because they boring af


----------



## sytyl (Aug 21, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> i just lost lol , really funny how he buys 1 item and my dmg is gone and the only counter is legit one champ vayne , luckily alot dont play tanks because they boring af


I've never once in my life played a tank, I cannot think of anything more cucked than playing something like maokai or ornn.

jfl even when I picked shit like malphite I'd play him full ap


----------



## Arkantos (Aug 21, 2020)

I quit because I got bored of it.


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Aug 21, 2020)

I deleted all video games from my PC. Even Tekken.


----------



## Gonthar (Aug 21, 2020)

But how do you make money playing video games?


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Aug 21, 2020)

sytyl said:


> I've never once in my life played a tank, I cannot think of anything more cucked than playing something like maokai or ornn.
> 
> jfl even when I picked shit like malphite I'd play him full ap


ye i just dont see why someone would want to play a role who just absorbs dmg jfl


----------



## Oueyy (Aug 21, 2020)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Why is watching movies better than playing games?


Maybe because you are more likely to talk about movies with your oeinitis or any other bitches than talking about how you like spending hours playing little girls and cats on League of legends ?


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Aug 21, 2020)

Oueyy said:


> Maybe because you are more likely to talk about movies with your oeinitis or any other bitches than talking about how you like spending hours playing little girls and cats on League of legends ?


Fair enough


----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 21, 2020)

I don't play video games because I find them utterly boring
I don't play videogames since when I was 15


----------



## Tyronecell (Aug 21, 2020)

Arkantos said:


> I quit because I got bored of it.


I will do the same ngl


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Aug 21, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> i just play champs who dont depend on them atm trynda etc


I dont even follow meta but I always know that Garen, Shen and especially Darius are always somewhat viable
or Yorick, that dude was never nerfed it feels like


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Aug 21, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> I dont even follow meta but I always know that Garen, Shen and especially Darius are always somewhat viable
> or Yorick, that dude was never nerfed it feels like


yorick is legit one of my mains because hes litteraly co op jfl


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Aug 21, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> yorick is legit one of my mains because hes litteraly co op jfl


co op ?


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Aug 21, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> co op ?


co-op it becomes a story game with yorick tbh because all you do is be alone one the sidelanes hitting turrets


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Aug 21, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> co-op it becomes a story game with yorick tbh because all you do is be alone one the sidelanes hitting turrets


he has a low learning curve and fits into my cheesy playstyle which explains why my mains are Darius and tristana


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 21, 2020)

Cope cope cope 

Gaming is great, you just need socialize while doing it 

So - >online gaming


----------



## JamesHowlett (Aug 24, 2020)

Just like everything else in life; BALANCE is key.

Too many video games is a waste of time and drinking too much water can kill you. Should you stop drinking water?


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 26, 2020)

Oueyy said:


> Unless you're in the top 0,5% of players in a game


I am top 0.1% in some games and that's still nowhere near good enough to make money in videogames. Videogames are easily the most competitive sports in this entire world.


----------



## Groznaya (Aug 26, 2020)

This is true, some 13 yr old korean will always beat you, so do not even try becoming pro


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Aug 26, 2020)

Cope getting Diamond in league of legends Will ascend me and get me a ton of big titty egirls


----------



## Hades (Aug 26, 2020)

CSGO has fried my dopamine


----------



## Lars (Aug 26, 2020)

this site isnt doing any more favors after you read everything


----------



## RichardSpencel (Aug 26, 2020)

Video games are possibly the biggest waste of time there is, literally pointless and is just an escape from the real world 

but actually it's not an escape and one day you'll turn off your console and irl problems will be even worse than when you initially tried to run and hide from them with vidya

Why level up online when you can do it irl.


----------

